# Kroatien vom boot aus



## fn01 (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo!
Ich der woche von  9.-16. Juli mache ich mit der family einen Segeltörn in Kroatien. Gegent um Trogir. Wir werden meisst in ruhigen Buchten übernachten. Ich werde dord auf Ground mit pose (muschelfleisch, calamari, hühnerfilet, brotkugeln....)Meine  Harpune werden ich für Touren in der Dämmerung auch mitnehmen. (habe mit beidem erfahrung und letztes jahr auch nicht schlecht gefangen) 
So meine Frage: Macht es sinn, estra eine Schlepprute fürs segelboot anzuschaffen? Beim segeln (5-8kn) hinterherzuschleppen) 
Ich hätte eine Rute+Rolle vom Hechtschleppen  mit 0,25 Geflecht. Kann man mit der Schleppen? Hätte sie sogar in doppelter ausführung.
LG


----------



## Ruttentretzer (23. Oktober 2021)

Die Harpune würde ich gegen eine gute Schleppkombi eintauschen.


----------



## fn01 (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo! 
Die Harpune möchte ich nicht zu Hause lassen, habe damit meine besten Fische in Kroatien gefangen. Der beste war ein bluefish mit 1,4kg


----------



## fn01 (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## SFVNOR (23. Oktober 2021)

fn01 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Die Harpune möchte ich nicht zu Hause lassen, habe damit meine besten Fische in Kroatien gefangen. Der beste war ein bluefish mit 1,4kg


Sorry, aber ich finde persönlich dass das Fischen mit Harpunen überhaupt nichts mit der Angelei zu tun hat 
Fische auf dem *normalen* Weg zu fangen um mit Sendern für wissenschaftliche Zwecke zu makieren ist für mich absolut OK. Das wird ja schon lange mit dem BlueFin in NO/ DK/ SE erfolgreich praktiziert.
Lasse deine Harpune zu Hause und fische konventionel. Für die Pfanne am Abend wird es bestimmt reichen.
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## fn01 (23. Oktober 2021)

Mit der Harpune schieße ich aber nur Fische, wo ich weiß, dass ich sie später essen werde. Beim normalen angeln kann es immer passieren, dass ein fisch den haken schluckt und man ihn entnehmen muss obwohl er keinen speisewert hat. Mit der Harpune kann man am besten selektieren


----------



## Ruttentretzer (23. Oktober 2021)

Lass dann die Haken daheim.


----------



## fn01 (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich haben mich jetzt die letzten tage hier und in div anderen foren eingelesen. und nochmal alle fragen zusammengefasst
Meine erkenntnis:
Schleppen lasse ich lieber, geringe erfolgschancen für jemand wie mich der sich net auskennt.
1. Werde eine ul Rute fürs feine Brassen u Köfi angeln mitnehmen (was mir sehr spaß macht) Schwimmer, bleischrot ferig gebundene haken von 18-4 größen (alles vorhanden muss ich ev ein wenig aufstocken)
Kleine Drillinge zum Meeräschen angeln, mit schwimmbrot, damit habe ich die besten erfahrungen gemacht.

2. Werde ich meine Hechtrute mitnehmen 2,40m 60-80g rolle: eine ältere Daiwa 3500-5000 mit 0,20-0,25geflecht zum auslegen auf congar welche hakengröße verwendet man da? auf welche fische hat man noch chance? Wie verwertet man am besten einen congar und wie schmeckt er?

3. eine schlepprute für hecht 2,40 100-120g rolle: ebenfalls daiwa 0,25 geflecht zum tieferen grundangeln bis 30m
blei: 30-150g????
Ich habe immer wieder von Paternoster Montagen gelesen mit 3-5 haken. Ich finde das interessant da man versch. köder in versch. größen gleichzeitig anbieten kann.
Wie bindet man diese genau? hat wer ein foto oder beschreibung habe da nicht viel gefunden..
Köder beim grundangeln: kleine brassen, kalamarifetzen, muscheln, krabben usw???? 
Nach meiner rechersche ist stahl nur beim congerfischen notwendig?
sonst fc?

4. meine harpune wird auch dabei sein, werde erstmals einen shorty mit 1,5mm und bleigürtel anschaffen, wird mir auf dauer sonst zu kalt. 

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

fn01 schrieb:


> Ich haben mich jetzt die letzten tage hier und in div anderen foren eingelesen. und nochmal alle fragen zusammengefasst
> Meine erkenntnis:
> Schleppen lasse ich lieber, geringe erfolgschancen für jemand wie mich der sich net auskennt. Gute Entscheidung!
> 1. Werde eine ul Rute fürs feine Brassen u Köfi angeln mitnehmen (was mir sehr spaß macht) Schwimmer, bleischrot ferig gebundene haken von 18-4 größen (alles vorhanden muss ich ev ein wenig aufstocken)
> ...



Viel Glück und vor Allem viel Spaß


----------



## buttweisser (1. November 2021)

Die Harpune hat mit angeln nichts zu tun, deswegen würde ein ernsthafter Angler nie im Leben so ein Teil verwenden. Infos dazu bekommst du bestimmt im "Jägerboard". 

Um Conger zu angeln, mußt du Stellen mit felsigem Untergrund suchen. Ein bissfestes Vorfach ist dabei pflicht, denn der Conger macht durch seine Zähne mit deinem Geflecht kurzen Prozess.

Der Conger hat haufenweise Gräten und soll nicht schmecken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Der Conger hat haufenweise Gräten und soll nicht schmecken.


ich schrieb ja : er schmeckt sch.......
felsigen Untergrund hat er überall in Kroatien.


----------



## buttweisser (1. November 2021)

Hast du schon mal Conger ausprobiert? Mein Kumpel hat den vor Jahren mal einen im Metro gekauft und nach dem Zubereiten in die Tonne geschmissen. Uns unwissenden Landratten wird in D scheinbar jeder Scheißendreck als Delikatesse angeboten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2021)

Hab mal einen bei Rakalj Istrien gefangen, 
schmeckte scheußlich, die Einheimischen haben mich ausgelacht, die verwenden den höchstens als Hühnerfutter
oder als Köder in den Krebsreusen


----------



## buttweisser (1. November 2021)

Sowas habe ich auch schon gehört.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich auch schon gehört.


dabei war ich ja so stolz auf den Meeraal, der war so ca. 5 Kg und hat auf Calamari gebissen


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2021)

Und ich dachte die Dinger schmecken  wie Aal.


----------



## buttweisser (1. November 2021)

Mir ging es ähnlich. Mehrere Conger vom Ufer - keine Riesen aber alle über 1m. Zum Glück habe ich einen kroatischen Freund der mich vorm Genuss gewarnt hat. 

Übrigens hatte er in diesem Sommer einen großen Schwarm Doraden auf dem Echo und dadurch auch viele fangen können. So ein Echobild habe ich noch nie gesehen. Die Doraden schwammen gestapelt im Wasser. Wenn ich mal bissl mehr Zeit habe, stelle ich mal ein Foto davon ein - muss erstmal zum Zahnarzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal bissl mehr Zeit habe, stelle ich mal ein Foto davon ein



Unbedingt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich einen kroatischen Freund der mich vorm Genuss gewarnt hat.


Ich hätte auch besser erst meinen Freund gefragt


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2021)

und nein Professor Tinca , die schmecken überhaupt nicht wie Aal. 
Eher wie ...


----------



## fn01 (5. November 2021)

Danke für die Antworten! Das mit der harpune lasst mal bitte meine sache sein, ich schwimme,tauche, und angle gerne für mich lässt sich das da super verbinden. Und es verursacht 0% Beifang


----------



## fn01 (5. November 2021)

Aber wie ich das grund-paternoster binde, da bin ich noch immer nicht schlauer geworden... Kann mir da wer ne konkrete anleitung geben?


----------



## Floma (5. November 2021)

fn01 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten! Das mit der harpune lasst mal bitte meine sache sein, ich schwimme,tauche, und angle gerne für mich lässt sich das da super verbinden. Und es verursacht 0% Beifang


Ich hab in Novigrad einen getroffen, der gerade vom Harpunieren aus dem Wasser kam. Hat mich absolut positiv überzeugt. Für nen Trottel wie mich und alle in Schussweite ist das nichts. Der hat aber genau die Fische erlegt, die es zum Abendessen gibt, richtige Anzahl, richtige Größe.


----------



## zulu (8. November 2021)

Hi, wenn du vom Boot aus mit Paternoster fischen willst, dann hängt die Wahl von der Tiefe ab in der du fischen möchtest.
Du kannst handelsübliche Makrelen und Heringspaternoster kaufen und die dann einfach zusätzlich mit Kalmarstreifen garnieren.
In der Tiefe so ab 100 Meter nehmen wir Köhlersystheme um z.B. Seehechte zu fangen.
Das Zeug von Cormoran kostet  fast nichts und ist alles tauglich.

Die Makrelen und Stachelmakrelen stehen  auf dem offenen Meer in Schwärmen und sind ganz leicht zu finden wenn Du ein Echolot hast.
Ufernah würde ich so bei 30 - 50 Meter versuchen, da gibt es Brassen und Barsche.
Alles ganz einfach.

Zu Deiner Harpunettileidenschaft kann ich Dich nur bestärken !
Ist ein geiler Sport . Das sage ich Dir als Angler der auch Freediving kennt.
Wenn Selektion betrieben wird und nicht der kleinste Drachenkopf abgeknallt wird ist das alles in Ordnung.
Ich kenne genug Angler die nicht einmal Fisch essen. Bei denen wird alles zum Möwenfutter.


----------



## buttweisser (8. November 2021)

Ich wollte euch noch die Bilder von dem Echo mit dem Schwarm Doraden zeigen und die mit der Angel gefangen Doraden dazu. Die Koordinaten habe ich selbstverständlich unkenntlich gemacht. Aber die tun eh nichts zur Sache, da der Schwarm einfach mal so durchgezogen ist.


----------



## zulu (9. November 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Mir ging es ähnlich. Mehrere Conger vom Ufer - keine Riesen aber alle über 1m. Zum Glück habe ich einen kroatischen Freund der mich vorm Genuss gewarnt hat.
> 
> Übrigens hatte er in diesem Sommer einen großen Schwarm Doraden auf dem Echo und dadurch auch viele fangen können. So ein Echobild habe ich noch nie gesehen. Die Doraden schwammen gestapelt im Wasser. Wenn ich mal bissl mehr Zeit habe, stelle ich mal ein Foto davon ein - muss erstmal zum Zahnarzt.



Nun, der Ugur wird von älteren Leuten sehr wegen den Köpfen geschätzt .
Da soll etwas drinn sein was gegen Gelenkprobleme hilft.
Die Nackensteaks von den größeren Fischen so ab 10 Kilo sind nicht zu verachten.
Kommt in Kroatien in die Suppe oder gut gewürzt auf den Grill , kein Scheiss.

Nur das Stück nach dem Waidloch ist stark grätig, kann man getrost in die Reuse legen.
Oder wie manche durch den Wolf drehen und Frikadellen draus machen.

Wenn man zentnerweise Doraden hat , die auch etwas kosten 
dann kann man gut den Conger  (Ugur) verachten.


----------



## pulpot (9. November 2021)

nix


----------



## buttweisser (9. November 2021)

Das waren Einwohner vor Ort, also Kroaten und keine Urlauber.


----------



## buttweisser (9. November 2021)

Die anderen beiden Bilder habe ich mal gelöscht, denn ich wollte nur mal zeigen was für einen geilen Angeltag meine kroatischen Freunde erwischt hatten und keine Diskussion über Fangmengen auslösen.


----------



## pulpot (9. November 2021)

War nicht böse gemeint. Habe auch kroatische Freunde und weiß wie das läuft. Die Jahres-Angel-Lizenz hat, soweit ich mich erinnere, auch die 7kg-Regel. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, da die kroatischen Behörden seit diesem Jahr weniger Spass verstehen sollen (Ich war diesen Sommer positiv überrascht, dass beim Schnorcheln keine einzige, der früher überall liegenden Reusen, mehr zu sehen war). Ich lösche meinen Beitrag oben wieder.


----------



## buttweisser (9. November 2021)

Ja ist gut so. Wir müssen aufpassen, denn der Feind liest immer mit. 

Die Angler vor Ort haben auch keine Erklärung für die vielen Doraden. Sowas haben sie in den letzten Jahren nicht erlebt, dazu noch mitten im Sommer. Die Adria gilt ja auch als überfischt und dann taucht so ein Riesenschwarm auf. Aus einer Zuchtanlage können sie nicht ausgebrochen sein, dafür scheinen sie mir zu groß.


----------



## zulu (9. November 2021)

Die Leute  werden eben auch immer schlauer , die vielen Touristen , der €  der ins Land getragen wird.
 Und jeder kann sich  die nötige Technik leisten.
Viele sind darauf angewiesen von dem Meer zu leben.
Das Mittelmeer ist reich 
das gewusst wie ist entscheidend.
Was die Nachhaltigkeit betrifft,  da kann  jeder vor der eigenen Haustür kehren.


----------



## Seatrout (11. November 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch noch die Bilder von dem Echo mit dem Schwarm Doraden zeigen und die mit der Angel gefangen Doraden dazu. Die Koordinaten habe ich selbstverständlich unkenntlich gemacht. Aber die tun eh nichts zur Sache, da der Schwarm einfach mal so durchgezogen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind aber keine doraden, sondern zahnbrassen (dentex)
Und mal gerade so maßig, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Tomasz (11. November 2021)

Seatrout schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine doraden, sondern zahnbrassen (dentex)
> Und mal gerade so maßig, wenn überhaupt.


Hätte auch gedacht, dass es Dentexe sind, aber das ist auf dem Foto so nur schwer zu erkennen.
Im Alter sind sie wohl als Einzelfische unterwegs aber in jungen Jahren auch im größeren Trupp.
Andererseits sollten die Kroaten doch eine Dorade erkennen können?!

PS: Der Dentex hat in Kroation wohl ein Mindestmaß von 30 cm und da liegen die Fische auf dem Foto sicher drüber.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## pulpot (12. November 2021)

Auf den anderen (gelöschten) Bildern waren Doraden, sehr sehr viele Doraden. Das verbleibende Bild zeigt auch mMn Zahnbrassen - Zubatac.


----------



## buttweisser (12. November 2021)

zulu schrieb:


> Nun, der Ugur wird von älteren Leuten sehr wegen den Köpfen geschätzt .
> Da soll etwas drinn sein was gegen Gelenkprobleme hilft.
> Die Nackensteaks von den größeren Fischen so ab 10 Kilo sind nicht zu verachten.
> Kommt in Kroatien in die Suppe oder gut gewürzt auf den Grill , kein Scheiss.



Danke zulu, endlich schreibt mal jemand, das man Conger auch essen kann.


----------



## buttweisser (12. November 2021)

.


----------



## Seatrout (12. November 2021)

Das sind alles dentex in den beiden kisten.
Doraden haben einen schwarzen fleck hinterm kiemendeckel, sehen deutlich anders aus. Mehr schwarzer rücken und silberne flanke. 
definitiv keine doraden


----------



## buttweisser (12. November 2021)

Seatrout schrieb:


> Das sind alles dentex in den beiden kisten.
> Doraden haben einen schwarzen fleck hinterm kiemendeckel, sehen deutlich anders aus. Mehr schwarzer rücken und silberne flanke.
> definitiv keine doraden



Wenn das so ist, danke für die Aufklärung. 
Wo kommt denn so ein Schwarm her und warum haben dann die Fischer nicht so viele Dentex in den Maschen? Auf den Fischmärkten ist Dentex ja oft nur als Einzelfisch zu sehen und sehr teuer.


----------



## buttweisser (12. November 2021)

Es war mein Fehler. Ich habe ihn zum Fang der Doraden gratuliert und mein Freund hat sich nur bedankt. Gerade eben habe ich ihn gefragt: Dorade oder Dentex?  Antwort: Dentex   __


----------



## zulu (13. November 2021)

Der Handelsname für alle Brassen ist doch "Dorade" das sorgt natürlich für Verwirrung.
Kaum jemand kann die vielen Sorten richtig unterscheiden.   Seatrout, gut aufgepasst.
Im Jugendstadium sind die Merkmale auch nicht besonders ausgeprägt.
Ich kenne Leute, ( Fischer ) die sagen zu der ganzen Mischung auf dem Markt  "kleine rosa Fische".
Dabei handelt es sich um 6 verschiedene Arten.

Große Schwärme kleiner Dentex werden oft im Sommer von Freedivern gesichtet. Also nicht so selten wie gedacht.
Angler treffen zufällig auch darauf.


----------



## Naish82 (14. November 2021)

fn01 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten! Das mit der harpune lasst mal bitte meine sache sein, ich schwimme,tauche, und angle gerne für mich lässt sich das da super verbinden. Und es verursacht 0% Beifang



Absolut, lass dir hier bloß nichts erzählen! 
Auch wenn Harpunieren vllt nicht mit klassischem Angeln zu tun hat, ist doch super wenn du dir unter Wasser den passenden Fisch für die Pfanne aussuchen kannst!


----------



## fn01 (14. November 2021)

Für mich ist das Harpunieren fast noch schöner als das angeln vom ufer. Vom Boot ist das natürlich was anderes. Die Paternoster werde ich bestellen, ich denke da hat man ganz gute fangchancen.
Letzten Sommer, als ich mit dem Meeresangeln begonnen habe, war einer meiner ersten Fische ein bluefish mit 1,2kg. Den kannte ich bis Dato noch nicht also fragte ich die vermieterin und sie meinte: "braćin" (=wolfsbarsch). Erst später habe ich herausgefunden, dass es ein Bluefish ist. Ist anscheinend nicht so selten, dass Kroaten welche sich nicht wirklich mit dem angeln beschäftigen die Fische nicht kennen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. November 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Es war mein Fehler. Ich habe ihn zum Fang der Doraden gratuliert und mein Freund hat sich nur bedankt. Gerade eben habe ich ihn gefragt: Dorade oder Dentex?  Antwort: Dentex   __



Die sehen eher klein aus für so eine große Fischart - was ist denn das Mindestmaß für diesen teuren Fisch...

Grenzt für mich an Raubbau - in den kisten liegen doch sicher über 20 Stück?

Wenn die nur ein Kilo haben ... locker 20Kilo - zum Verkauf gedacht? Legal?

R.S.

P.S: bitte nicht zu emotional reagieren - die Bestimmungen interessieren mich.


----------



## pulpot (15. November 2021)

Seatrout schrieb:


> Das sind alles dentex in den beiden kisten.
> Doraden haben einen schwarzen fleck hinterm kiemendeckel, sehen deutlich anders aus. Mehr schwarzer rücken und silberne flanke.
> definitiv keine doraden


Stimmt, hatte beim ersten Mal, als die Massen-Fisch-Bilder zu sehen waren, nicht so genau hingesehen, war nur überrascht wegen der Mengen. Der untere Fisch in meinem Profilbild ist eine Dorade, da sieht man deutlich den dunklen Fleck.


----------



## zulu (28. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die sehen eher klein aus für so eine große Fischart - was ist denn das Mindestmaß für diesen teuren Fisch...
> 
> Grenzt für mich an Raubbau -



30 cm ! Für Hobbyangler !!






						Angeln in Kroatien ▷ Angelschein und Vorschriften - von Kroati.de √
					

Der Online Reiseführer über Angeln in Kroatien. Informationen über die gesetzlichen Vorgaben, Angelscheine, Preise, Laufzeit und Genehmigungen.




					www.kroati.de
				




Einheimische mit Jahres Berufslizenzen müssen sich nicht daran halten, denn die fischen auch mit Netzen und da sind die Fische sowieso tot und müssen nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Das interessiert niemanden wenn auf dem Markt ein 27 cm Fisch liegt den eh nur ein Fachmann unterscheiden kann.
Wird als Dorade ( Rotbrasse) verkauft und Basta. Der Tourist nimmt es mit Kusshand, die Kinder schmecken doch am besten.


----------



## zulu (29. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> R.S.
> 
> P.S: bitte nicht zu emotional reagieren - die Bestimmungen interessieren mich.




Jedem sollte doch klar sein !

Nicht in jedem EU Land sind die Gesetze bezüglich der Fischerei , Schonzeiten , Schonmaße,  Lizenzen usw. gleich.
Auch die Lebensbedingungen sind nicht überall so wie man sich das von zu Hause in Deutschland aus denkt !

Genau so wie in unserem Land die Ländergesetze je nach Struktur verschieden sind, sind sie es im EU-Ausland  auch.
Wer das über einen Kamm scheren möchte, der hat sich noch nie mit der Komplexität des Themas auseinander gesetzt.

einfach mal in sich gehen

Wieviel Küste hat Deutschland ?
Wieviel Küste hat zum Beispiel Italien, Spanien, Kroatien, Frankreich , Griechenland udA.

Welche Bedeutung hat die Fischerei für die Ernährung der Familien ?

Die meisten Fischen ja sehr  gerne.
 Nur nicht aus Passion , sondern* weil es notwendig ist.*
Und das nicht erst seit wir denken können sondern seit Generationen.

Z.


----------



## pulpot (29. November 2021)

zulu schrieb:


> Die meisten Fischen ja sehr  gerne.
> Nur nicht aus Passion , sondern* weil es notwendig ist.*
> Und das nicht erst seit wir denken können sondern seit Generationen.
> 
> Z.


Ja, und gerade in Kroatien erstaunt es mich immer wieder, mit wieviel Anstrengungen und Mühen frühere Generationen diese kargen Terrassenfelder in Meeresnähe angelegt haben. Alleine von der Landwirtschaft konnte sich da wahrscheinlich kaum einer ernähren, zumindest nur in manchen Jahren (dieses Jahr war zum Beispiel wieder verheerend wenig an den Bäumen - Johannisbrot z.B. war ein Totalausfall - da es südlich von Zadar von April bis September keinen Regen gab). Von daher wird das Meer für die Leute dort, genauso genutzt wie Pilzwälder in ländlichen Regionen Deutschlands oder noch besser Polens.

Andererseits bin ich persönlich froh, dass die kroatische Regierung anscheinend wirklich hart bei den Käfigreusen durchgreift. Diese habe ich dieses Jahr gar nicht mehr gesehen. Wärend es davor oft sehr traurig war, wenn man beim Schnorcheln sah, wieviele kleine (oft schon tote) Brassen sich darin gefangen hatten, die dann nur für die Katze mitgenommen wurden (beim Vermieter selbst erlebt).


----------



## zulu (30. November 2021)

Croatia Feeds – Artikel über Kroatien ׀ Croatia.hr
					

Croatia Feeds ist die Liste der Seiten, welche kleinere Destinationen, Routen, Attraktionen und Aktivitäten beschreiben. Es ist alles nach Kategorien Ihrer Interessen aufgeteilt.



					feeds.croatia.hr
				




Für alle die noch nie dort waren und sich nichts unter den Mauern vorstellen können.

Für den Bau und die Handarbeit wurden von der Urbevölkerung jedoch viele Strafgefangene und Sklaven verbraucht.
Die Römer waren da ganz besonders gut.
Während  der Zeit der Venezianischen Herrschaft gab es jede Menge Konflikte und es mangelte nicht an Gefangenen.

Auch die Frauen und Kinder haben bei der Feldsteinarbeit mit machen müssen
 die nötigen Handgriffe sind kaum zu beziffern.

Bevor die Venezianer die ganze Region für Haus und Schiffbau abgeholzt haben waren die Mauern in erster Linie Grenzen
und Einfriedungen.
Später wurden sie nötig um die Ackerkrume fest zu halten, die sonst von den starken Winden verblasen wurde.
Heute sind die Parzellen doch fast überall leergefegt und nicht mehr für den Anbau zu nutzen.

Z.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. November 2021)

zulu schrieb:


> Croatia Feeds – Artikel über Kroatien ׀ Croatia.hr
> 
> 
> Croatia Feeds ist die Liste der Seiten, welche kleinere Destinationen, Routen, Attraktionen und Aktivitäten beschreiben. Es ist alles nach Kategorien Ihrer Interessen aufgeteilt.
> ...


ich bin regelmäßig in HR, habe Freunde dort und bin von Kultur, Land und Leuten begeistert


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. November 2021)

Trockenmauern gibt es aber überall, wo die Römer waren, auch die Wickinger haben die gebaut


----------



## zulu (2. Dezember 2021)

Die Wickies waren tatsächlich lernfähig und nicht nur barbarisch. 
Haben alle Techniken kopiert die sie auf ihren "Reisen" so "entdeckt" haben.

Im steinreichen Dalmatien haben  vor Christi Illyrische Stämme solche Mauern gebaut,
ebenso wie die Kelten in Süddeutschland.
Man kann also von einer weit verbreiteten Technik sprechen.
Der Mensch wurde wohl schon immer angetrieben etwas sichtbares zu schaffen.

*Was soll er denn auch machen wenn er nicht fischen gehen kann ?*

Lochsteine suchen die man als Anker oder Senker verwenden kann vielleicht.
Das hat jedes Boot gebraucht.
Finde ich auch eine lustige Sache, habe ich auch schon gemacht und festgestellt
das es oberflächlich kaum welche zu finden gibt. Alles weg gesammelt.

Da soll es Leute gegeben haben die damit regelrecht Handel getrieben haben.


----------



## Fabian 94 (20. August 2022)

Hallo , 
Werde in ein paar Tagen nach Kroatien in den Urlaub fahren . Darf man am Meer mit lebendem köderfisch angeln? 
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus 
LG


----------



## Fabian 94 (20. August 2022)

2. Frage wäre 
Ich habe mir eine big fish lizens geholt da wir tuna etc gehen möchten darf ich mit dieser lizens Thunfisch behalten oder nur C&R?


----------



## zulu (21. August 2022)

Lebendköder : Verboten
Entnahme      :  Verboten , auch nicht für Fotos 
C&R bedeutet linecut  direkt über dem Haken .


----------

